# Kick him in the nuts!!



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

¿Alguien me ayudaría con esto por favor?

Kick him in the nuts!!

Mi intento: Dale una patada en los cojones.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Está perfecto!!


----------



## lafemmejulieta

Por estos lados diríamos, "dale una patada en los huevos" o "dale una patada en las bolas"
Auch!


----------



## Anglicidio

lafemmejulieta said:


> Por estos lados diríamos, "*dale una patada en los huevos*" o "dale una patada en las bolas"
> Auch!



De acuerdo. Yo diría "*dale en los huevos*", omitiendo el término "una patada"


----------



## bailarín

Gracias, amigos.


----------



## darthjavader

Acá en Chile se dice, de manera muy, pero muy coloquial, "patéale las weas" jajajajaajjaja. Lo siento no puedo evitar reírme sólo pensarlo.


----------



## carolabennet

Hello, I just registered in this Forum.
I just wanted to say that, as Darthjavader says, "Patear (en) las huevas" would be the vulgar way to say this. Other would say "Patear (en) los cocos/ (en) las pelotas", saying that the former is more colloquial, even it could be funny, but it is not as vulgar as "huevas".


----------



## Anglicidio

carolabennet said:


> Hello, I just registered in this Forum.
> I just wanted to say that, as Darthjavader says, "Patear (en) las huevas" would be the vulgar way to say this. Other would say "Patear (en) los cocos/ (en) las pelotas", saying that the former is more colloquial, even it could be funny, but it is not as vulgar as "huevas".



I like your versiones, but "Kick him in the nuts" is a fairly vulgar phrase in English, so depending on the severity of the situation in context, I think the profane version is very much in play.

¡Saludos a mis hermanos chilenos!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá lo diríamos así:



lafemmejulieta said:


> "dale una patada en los huevos"


 
Un saludo.


----------



## honeyheart

Anglicidio said:


> Yo diría "*dale en los huevos*", omitiendo el término "una patada"


Si bien es cierto que sería un poco complicado darle a alguien un cabezazo (por ejemplo) en esa zona , no veo razón para omitir "una patada".


----------



## Anglicidio

honeyheart said:


> Si bien es cierto que sería un poco complicado darle a alguien un cabezazo (por ejemplo) en esa zona , no veo razón para omitir "una patada".



Pues, como pasa con el idioma callejero (suponiendo que este hilo encuentra su raíz en algún conflicto violento), a veces se omite una cosa aquí y otra allí porque el contexto ya proporciona lo suficiente para saber lo que significa. Mi intento está en esa onda


----------



## Moritzchen

Dale una patada en los huevos!
_Dale_ by itself would mean _hit him..._
*dar**.*
(Del lat. _dare_).
*22. *tr. Hacer sufrir un golpe o daño. _Dar un bofetón, un tiro._ U. t. c. intr. _Dar __DE__ bofetones, __DE__ palos_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Anglicidio

Moritzchen said:


> Dale una patada en los huevos!
> _Dale_ by itself would mean _hit him..._
> *dar**.*
> (Del lat. _dare_).
> *22. *tr. Hacer sufrir un golpe o daño. _Dar un bofetón, un tiro._ U. t. c. intr. _Dar __DE__ bofetones, __DE__ palos_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



De acuerdo, pero como se ha mencionado ya arriba, en este caso, se sobreentiende lo de "una patada".

En inglés, se puede decir "Hit him in the nuts!" y se entiende que se le va a dar una patada. 

Dudo que un joven consulte a la RAE para saber cómo describir su asalto.


----------



## k-in-sc

To me "Hit him in the nuts!" means punch him in the nuts or throw an object at his nuts.


----------



## Moritzchen

El único que dice que lo de la patada se sobreentiende eres tú. Todos los demás, todos nativos del español estamos diciendo que es_ dale una patada_. Lo del diccionario no es para beneficio del que está alentando a otro en una pelea, sino para ilustrar lo que significa *dar* por si sola en este hilo de este foro.


----------



## Anglicidio

k-in-sc said:


> To me "Hit him in the nuts!" means punch him in the nuts or throw an object at his nuts.



It very well could be, but might be we be splitting hairs here? Perhaps my version is not the most adequate, and I'm fine with that. It's a simple suggestion, and one that may or may not be valid to certain people in certain situations.

Again, judging from the two exclamation points included in the title of this thread, I took this expression to be one included in a very excited scenario, possibly a fight. I have overheard lines in movies and in real conversations where an agressor says, "hit him in the nuts" (particularly in high school), and the clear intent (and result) was to kick the victim, not throw anything, or hit him with any other appendage or object. 

I sense I am being overly-defensive on this issue, so I will simply offer my suggestion as exactly that: a suggestion.

Gracias por todos los aportes. Ojalá hayamos logrado ayudar al forero que empezó el hilo


----------



## Anglicidio

Moritzchen said:


> El único que dice que lo de la patada se sobreentiende eres tú. Todos los demás, todos nativos del español estamos diciendo que es_ dale una patada_. Lo del diccionario no es para beneficio del que está alentando a otro en una pelea, sino para ilustrar lo que significa *dar* por si sola en este hilo de este foro.



Gracias. No quise ofenderle a nadie de ninguna manera. ¡Saludos!


----------



## k-in-sc

The problem is that "kick him in the nuts" is so much more concise than "dale una patada en los huevos." Since he provided no context, we don't know whether bailarín wanted to translate it literally or whether he wanted the equivalent of "get him in the nuts/go for his nuts."


----------



## Anglicidio

k-in-sc said:


> The problem is that "kick him in the nuts" is so much more concise than "dale una patada en los huevos." Since he provided no context, we don't know whether bailarín wanted to translate it literally or whether he wanted the equivalent of "get him in the nuts/go for his nuts."



Concision did play a role in the liberty I took with the expression, but I completely agree with what you say here: We simply don't know exactly what bailarín was looking for. I apologize if I have stirred the pot unnecessarily.

Thank you, k-in-sc for bringing us back to our purpose in the forum: helping one another learn. Sorry for the distraction.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, now you have me wondering: Spanish natives, doesn't "Dale una patada en los huevos/las bolas" seem a little long to you too? And in the heat of battle, what might you say instead that meant more or less the same thing?


----------



## Anglicidio

k-in-sc said:


> Well, now you have me wondering: Spanish natives, doesn't "Dale una patada en los huevos/las bolas" seem a little long to you too? And *in the heat of battle*, what might you say instead that meant more or less the same thing?



I really like this point of view because it allows for more interpretation. Instead of translating the physical act, complete with all its moving parts, might it be appropriate to communicate the intent itself, especially if this deals with subtitles or song lyrics? I realize that my offering may still not be correct on many levels, but maybe we've (I've) been looking at this a bit askew...


----------



## bailarín

Here is the context... I saw a picture with my friend (a girl) standing in a boxing position with her boyfriend, and I wanted to write the comment: Kick him in the nuts!!  I like all the regional variations on this very crude topic.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lurrezko

k-in-sc said:


> Well, now you have me wondering: Spanish natives, doesn't "Dale una patada en los huevos/las bolas" seem a little long to you too? And in the heat of battle, what might you say instead that meant more or less the same thing?



El problema es que la idea habitual de _to kick_ es *dar una patada*, así de largo . Podríamos acortarlo a *chútale/patéale/cocéale* los huevos, pero no es tan frecuente. Yo voto por la de Bailarín...


----------



## Católico

Lurrezko oinak said:


> El problema es que la idea habitual de _to kick_ es *dar una patada*, así de largo


Hola, Lurrezko.

Puedo equivocarme, y por favor me corrigen si es así, pero creo que _to kick_ es _patear_, y _dar una patada_ es _to give a kick_.



Saludos +


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Como comenté, por acá sonaría algo como "dale una patada en los huevos" o ya entrados en regionalismos "dale una patada en los tanates/tompiates".

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## k-in-sc

What I meant was that "cojones" is most English speakers' idea of how to say "nuts" in Spanish, but none of the Spanish speakers I know actually say it. My peeps mainly say "bolas" or "pelotas."


----------



## Moritzchen

k-in-sc said:


> What I meant was that "cojones" is most English speakers' idea of how to say "nuts" in Spanish, but none of the Spanish speakers I know actually say it. My peeps mainly say "bolas" or "pelotas."


True, and they pronounce it "cajones" which is always a laugh. Now, as for your peeps K, who are you hanging out with these days?


----------



## Mate

I say "cojones". 
For example: _hay que tener cojones para enfrentar a Néstor. _
It means courage, bravery, boldness. We also know that it means _testicles_ but we do not use the word "cojones" for that.

In this case, and thanks to the context provided by the OP in post #22 , I'd go with "pateale los huevos/las bolas" "dale una patada en los huevos/las bolas" or "pegale una patada en los huevos/las bolas".

Perhaps k-in-sc —who is seeking for the most concise way to convey this expression—  will like the first option better.


----------



## k-in-sc

I just thought 11 syllables seemed like a lot, compared to five. See, this is why Spanish speakers have a reputation for talking fast. It's to get all those syllables in


----------



## cbrena

_¡Dale una patada en los huevos!_

_¡Pégale una patada en _to'_ los huevos!_

Así, con todas sus sílabas, es más, regodeándonos en cada una de ellas. No hay prisa en esta expresión. Cuanto más despacio la digamos mayor intensidad, y hasta parándonos y marcando bien el _en to'_.


----------



## k-in-sc

Interesting perspective! Thanks, cbrena!


----------

